# have you seen a Nomad like this? strange barrel.......?



## Sir_Ricardo (Aug 3, 2020)

Greetings -

Wondered what you might think about this barrel. Have you seen one like it on a Nomad? What do you make of it?

It's different than the barrels on all the other Nomads I've seen.

thanks - Richard


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks to me like some sort of home made weight attached? Possibly a barrel from another gun that was filled with lead? Probably glued on as I don't see any evidence of welding or soldering. I doubt the gun was manufactured that way as it looks like hell?


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Been a long time since I've seen barrel weights on a production gun. Common on Competition guns for stabilization...


----------

